# PTSB New Tracker Rates



## Husssy (29 Mar 2007)

Just back from PTSB branch re mortgage application for 235 over 30 yrs. they have new tracker rates coming on line next week. Quoted 1 yr discounted tracker 4.35% switching to 4.55% second year. (LTV 0%-80%). Compares favourably to AIB Tracker.


----------



## CCOVICH (29 Mar 2007)

Are the rates nominal or APR?


----------



## KalEl (29 Mar 2007)

Husssy said:


> Just back from PTSB branch re mortgage application for 235 over 30 yrs. they have new tracker rates coming on line next week. Quoted 1 yr discounted tracker 4.35% switching to 4.55% second year. (LTV 0%-80%). Compares favourably to AIB Tracker.


 
Still inferior to NIB's LTV product though


----------

